# Windows 10 Treiber/Software



## Lyph (3. Juli 2015)

Bald steht Windows 10 vor der Tür und da stelle ich mir eine wichtige Frage: 

*Werden auch ältere ASUS-Produkte mit Windows 10 in vollem Umfang laufen?*

Konkret wüsste ich gerne wie es sich mit meinem Mainboard *P8Z77-V* und der Software *Fan Xpert* verhalten wird.
Hatte damals die Mehrkosten des Mainboards (150€) unter anderem wegen der Lüftersteuerung ausgegeben.

Leider hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass seit 2013 kaum bis gar keine Treiber-/Software-Updates für diese Modell
erschienen sind. Fan Xpert 3 läuft nicht auf dem Z77 Board und Fan Xpert 2 gibt es nur in einer Win 7 Version. Daher
musste ich die Win 7 Version für mein Win 8.1 nutzen, was glücklicherweise auch funktioniert.

Sollte man nun keine Software für ältere ASUS-Hardware mehr unter Windows 10 zum Laufen bekommen wäre das sehr fatal.

Auch die ASUS *Xonar DGX* hat offiziell gar keinen Treibersupport mehr. Der Windows 8 Treiber hat den BETA-Status nie
überschritten und man muss auf Drittanbieter ausweichen (UNi Treiber).

In meinem Rechner befinden sich viele ASUS-Produkte (Mainboard, Soundkarte, Grafikkarte, Monitor) mit denen ich
auch im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden bin. Nur der mangelnde Treibersupport fällt negativ ins Gewicht. Gibt es hier
in Hinblick auf Windows 10 eine neue Treiberpolitik seitens ASUS oder bleibt man sich treu und supportet Hardware
nur 1-2 Jahre?


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2015)

Die meisten Gerätetreiber lädt Windows10 über das Windowsupdate selbst runter. Mein ASUS Notebook läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Malkolm (3. Juli 2015)

Hat Asus seine ganzen StandAlone-Programme nicht in die AI-Suite gepackt? Imho gibts da auch einen recht umfangreichen Tab für die Lüfterstuerung.


----------



## Lyph (3. Juli 2015)

Dass die Gerätetreiber via Microsoft Update kommen werden ist mir klar, aber Fan Xpert ist ein ASUS Tool (ja kann über AI Suite ausgeführt werden).

Leider ist sowohl AI Suite als auch Fan Xpert nicht für die Z77-Reihe fortgeführt worden. AI Suite III und Fan Xpert 3 gehen nur für neuere Modelle. 
Das Problem an AI Suite II und Fan Xpert 2 ist halt dass es nur bis Windows 7 entwickelt wurde. Durch Kompatibilität von Win 8.1 zu Win 7 lassen sich
diese Versionen auch bei Windows 8.1 installieren, für Windows 10 sehe ich aber schwarz.

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Wird mit Windows 10 Fan Xpert nicht für Z77-Boards laufen, kann ich quasi das Board wechseln, da ohne diese Steuerung
alle Lüfter viel zu hoch drehen (habe 1500rpm Lüfter die ich aktuell dynamisch ab 400rpm regeln lasse). Da ich nicht wenig für das Board gezahlt habe
würde ich ASUS in die Pflicht nehmen wollen dort eine Lösung zu liefern. Ich kann verstehen dass AI Suite III für die Folgemodelle entwickelt wurde und
aus ökonomischen Gründen (wollen neue Mainboards verkaufen) nur für neuere Boards anbieten. Jedoch sollte man AI Suite II (also die 1155-Boards)
Windows 10 kompatibel machen. Sonst hätte ich mir damals auch ein 50€-Mainboard kaufen können.

Daher nochmal meine Frage: *Wird man mit Windows 10 auf einem Z77-Board Fan Xpert betreiben können?*


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Lyph,
eine genaue Auflistung habe ich leider noch nicht vorliegen, aber wir haben natürlich vor so viele Boards wie möglich für Windows 10 freizugeben.
Siehe: ASUS Announces WHQL Certification for Windows 10

Wie es um die AiSuite steht kann ich daher leider auch noch nicht sagen.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## XeloGTX (25. Juli 2015)

Ich hab dazu auch mal eine Frage. Ich besitze ein Maximus V Formula. Auf diesem ist ein Soundchip drauf, mit einem extra verstärker. Dieser benötigt aber einen extra Treiber und wenn ich beim Asus Support gucke steht da garnichts mit Windows 10 Treiber. Hab dann mal testweise bei noch älteren AMD Asus boards geguckt z.b. Sabertooth 990FX - Und das hat windows 10 Treiber.

Ich will nur hoffen, das Asus für ihren eigens entwickelten SupremeFX Audio Kram jetzt auch noch Windows 10 Treiber bringt - Oder wie sollte ich da sonst rankommen. Hat Jemand vielleicht ne Idee?

Hintergrund ist der, das ich eine Soundkarte von Creative für mein 5.1 System nutze und den internen Soundchip für meine Kopfhörer. Weil die Kopfhörer am Asus chip um einiges besser Klingen, durch den extra Kondensator.


----------



## hybrid79 (27. Juli 2015)

kann mich nur anschließen ich hoffe auch das die AI Suite II laufen wird, ansonsten kann ich auch ein neues Board wegen FanXPert kaufen. Dann garantiert kein Asus mehr. Denn es ist kein großer Aufwand das für Windows 10 tauglich zu machen. Das Board ist gerade mal 4 Jahre alt und man kennt es ja mittlerweile von Asus das es wohl Taktik ist nur 2 Jahre zu supporten damit man wieder alles neu kaufen kann. Für so einen namenhaften Hersteller ist es mir unverständlich wie man mit Produktsupport umgeht.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Juli 2015)

Das hat Asus immer schon so gemacht, für jede neue BS-Version bitte ein neues Board kaufen, es sei denn, Du hast eines aus der High-End-Range (>200€) erworben, dann werden mit Glück 2 Generationen unterstützt.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
unter ASUS Motherboards - Ready For Windows 10 gibt es eine erste Support Liste.
Die Liste wird ggf. noch weiter aktualisiert.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## hybrid79 (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo. Werden z68 boards auch Updates bekommen?


----------



## hybrid79 (31. Juli 2015)

was für eine tolle Reaktionszeit. Danke habs über den Support geklärt. Kommen NATÜRLICH keine Updates. 

Selbst MS ist mittlerweile weiter als Asus, was Kundenzufriedenheit angeht.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (31. Juli 2015)

Die Frage hättest du Dir aber auch relativ einfach beantworten können. Habe einen Beitrag vor deinem ja bereits die Liste *verlinkt*.
Dort ist Z68 nicht aufgeführt.

Ich zitiere mal meinen Post im HW-Luxx Forum:


> Wenn euer Motherboard dort nicht auftaucht, heißt das aber nicht  zwangsläufig dass Windows 10 nicht funktionieren wird. Viele Treiber  werden schon von Windows 10 mitgeliefert. Dennoch ist es möglich das  nicht alle Komponenten mit Windows 10 Treibern versorgt werden. Wenn ein  Gerät offen bleibt kann man zu aller erst bei dem jeweiligen  Chiphersteller gucken, ob dieser Windows 10 Treiber anbietet.
> 
> Die komplette Unterstützung für Windows 10 können wir aber nur für  Motherboards garantieren die in der oben genannten Liste stehen.



Gruß
Doktor


----------



## StefanStg (6. August 2015)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Die Frage hättest du Dir aber auch relativ einfach beantworten können. Habe einen Beitrag vor deinem ja bereits die Liste *verlinkt*.



In deinem Komischen Link sind nicht mal Z87 Boards vertreten
Ganz unten steht nur das Win10 Treiber für diese Boards besitzt.



> Ich zitiere mal meinen Post im HW-Luxx Forum:
> Wenn euer Motherboard dort nicht auftaucht, heißt das aber nicht   zwangsläufig dass Windows 10 nicht funktionieren wird. Viele Treiber   werden schon von Windows 10 mitgeliefert. Dennoch ist es möglich das   nicht alle Komponenten mit Windows 10 Treibern versorgt werden. *Wenn ein   Gerät offen bleibt kann man zu aller erst bei dem jeweiligen   Chiphersteller gucken, ob dieser Windows 10 Treiber anbietet*.
> 
> Die komplette Unterstützung für Windows 10 können wir aber nur für   Motherboards garantieren die in der oben genannten Liste stehen.
> ...



Ich will aber nicht bei einen Hersteller nachschauen sondern bei euch auf der Internet-Seite. Da soll bei jedem Mainboard die passenden Treiber zur Verfügung stehen. Jetzt komme mir nicht "wir haben so viele Mainboards" ich habe bei allen großen Mainboardhersteller nachgeschaut sei es Gigabyte, Asrock oder MSI und alle haben Treiber für Windows 10 auch für ältere Boards und das schon seit über einem Monat wenn nicht sogar schon länger.  
Für mein Asus Maximus Hero VI fehlen immer noch Treiber Intel Management Treiber  und LAN Treiber z.b.  
Wollt ihr echt das man sich ein neues Board kauft? Dann aber nicht mehr von euch das schwöre ich euch. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Asus Boards gekauft und auch keine billigen aber irgendwann langt es.  

Kommt mal von eurer Arroganten Linie weg, ihr seit nichts besonderes das habe ich mittlerweile auch schon festgestellt.
 Andere Hersteller machen genauso gute Boards wie ihr und schaffen es Treiber bereit zu stellen und eine gute RMA zu bieten weil eure ist zum


----------



## Lyph (9. August 2015)

Mainboard: P8Z77-V

Gestern war ich mal mutig und habe Windows 10 einfach installiert. Leider lässt sich Fan Xpert 2 zwar installieren aber nicht starten.
Somit ist Windows 10 für meinen Rechner nicht nutzbar. Bin ein wenig enttäuscht, hatte einen besseren Treibersupport erwartet.

Unter Windows 10 wird aus meinem 150€ Mainboard ein 50€ Mainboard da die ganzen Zusatzfunktionen nicht nutzbar sind.

Leider habe ich auch keine Hoffnung mehr dass sich das ändern wird. Daher muss weiterhin Windows 8.1 genutzt werden. 
Fan Xpert 2 wird nur bis Windows 7 supportet, glücklicherweise lässt es sich auch unter Windows 8 installieren und ausführen.

Hoffe die Treiberpolitik wird sich in Zukunft ändern, sonstwird beim nächsten Mainboard-Kauf dies bei der Auswahl des 
Herstellers zu einem ausschlaggebenden Kriterium.


----------



## Icedaft (9. August 2015)

Das ist bei Asus so üblich, schließlich will man regelmäßig neue Hardware verkaufen... ;-P


----------



## Lyph (9. August 2015)

Das ist auch nachvollziehbar, dennoch wäre ein Treibersupport jenseits von 1/2 Jahr/en schon angemessen.
Zumindest erwarte ich das wenn ich mich gegen einen günstigeren Hersteller und für ASUS entscheide.

Letztendlich ist das Problem hausgemacht. Wieso werden die ganzen Zusatzfunktionen der Boards nur
durch Software ermöglicht, die seinerseits kaum aktualisiert werden? Eigentlich geht es mir nur um Fan
Xpert und USB 3 Boost. Alle anderen Funktionen brauche und nutze ich sowieso nicht.

Neue Mainboards verkaufen sich mit neuen CPU-Generationen und immer besseren Funktionen.


----------



## Deathy93 (11. August 2015)

Lyph schrieb:


> Das ist auch nachvollziehbar, dennoch wäre ein Treibersupport jenseits von 1/2 Jahr/en schon angemessen.
> Zumindest erwarte ich das wenn ich mich gegen einen günstigeren Hersteller und für ASUS entscheide.
> 
> Letztendlich ist das Problem hausgemacht. Wieso werden die ganzen Zusatzfunktionen der Boards nur
> ...



Gigabyte ist mindestens genauso schlimm wie Asus in der Hinsicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das ist bei Asus so üblich, schließlich will man regelmäßig neue Hardware verkaufen... ;-P



Wen die mir neue Hardware verkaufen wollen dann sollte ASUS und die anderen Pappnasenhersteller mal bei Intel Druck machen, das deren Prozesseoren pro Generation mal wieder mehr Leistung als maximal 10% bringen. 
Solange das so ist sehe ich ja garnicht ein Firmen wie Asus alle 2 Jahre 300 Euro+ in den Rachen zu werfen, da können die mir aus ihrer Sicht noch so "tolle" Software bieten.

Solange die Leistung nicht passt  juckt mich die tollste Software nicht und kotzt es mich an wen im Gegnezug bei einem neuen Windows keine lauffähigen Treiber angeboten werden, oder man da selbst noch Hand anlegen muss um es zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Kolibri42 (15. September 2015)

Ich habe ein Asus P8Z77-M inkl. Fan Xpert 2 erfolgreich unter Windows 10 Pro am laufen. Damit das funktioniert braucht man zwei Dinge:

1. eine aktuelle Version AI Suite 2. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr von wo ich die runter geladen habe, aber "AI Suite II.exe" hat die Dateiversion 2.0.0.0 vom 7.8.2012 und "FANXpert.dll" die Dateiversion 1.0.14.239 vom 12.11.2012.

2. Schnellstart in der Systemsteuerung deaktivieren:  Systemsteuerung -> Energieoptionen -> Auswahl, was beim Drücken von Netzschaltern geschehen soll -> Einige Einstellungen sind momentan nicht verfügbar -> Schnellstart aktivieren (empfohlen) DEAKTIVIEREN!

Leider verträgt sich die AI Suite 2 nicht mit dem Windows Schnellstart. Es kommt zu sporadischen BSOD oder Freezes. Viel einfacher wäre es, wenn man im Asus BIOS die Chassis Fans auf min. 40% statt 60% einstellen könnte. Dann brauche ich keine AI Suite 2 und Fan Xpert 2 um die Lüfter richtig zu regeln. Seis drum - so funktioniert es zumindest.


----------



## Lyph (11. Oktober 2015)

Kleiner Nachtrag, habe erfolgreich AI Suite 2 und Fan Xpert + unter Windows 10 zum Laufen bekommen ohne etwas besonderes einstellen zu müssen.

Habe *AISuite II v2.04.01* installiert (AI Suite II.exe Dateiversion 2.0.0.0 vom 7.8.2012 und FanXpert.dll 1.0.14.241 vom 29.02.2012).

Nachtrag 2: Auch Fan Xpert 2 (v1.00.18) läuft fehlerfrei und problemlos, man muss es nur über einen relativ aktuellen ASUS AI Suite 2 installieren.


----------



## h242 (31. Juli 2016)

Ich besitze nun, nach wie vor, ein Crosshair V Formula. Wann wird es dafür einen vernünftigen Win10 Support geben, auf der Treiber-Seite ist ja gar nichts zu finden. Bei einem probeweisen Upgrade von Win7 64 Bit hatte ich das Problem, daß unter anderem alle USB Ports sich verabschiedeten und diverse andere Inkompatibilitäten, die ich jetzt nicht mehr weiß. Für die Z-Ausführung gibt es ja zumindest neue Utilities. Dass hier bei so einem teuren Board noch nichts passiert ist, lässt einen ziemlich verärgert zurück. Wann kann man also damit rechnen, daß hier neue Treiber und Utilities seitens des Herstellers herauskommen? Auf einem anderen Rechner habe ich ein erheblich günstigers MSI-Board (zwar etwas neueren Datums, aber egal) - da gabs beim Upgrade von 8.1 auf 10 gar keine Zickereien.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (1. August 2016)

Für das Board wird es keine Win10 Updates mehr geben.
Was die Treiber angeht kannst du nur die nehmen die der jeweilige Chiphersteller anbietet.
AMD Chipsatztreiber zum Beispiel: Chipset
Es gibt aber auch Chips, u.a. der Audiochip, für den es keine Windows 10 Treiber gibt. In dem Fall kannst du nur den Standard Audiotreiber nehmen den Windows 10 bereitstellt.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## h242 (1. August 2016)

Übel, habe ich gerade schon im Livechat erfahren. Für die Z-Variante hat man sich wenigstens noch die Mühe gemacht, Utilities anzubieten...


----------



## h242 (5. August 2016)

Wie sieht das eigentlich hinsichtlich Fastboot-Optionen aus. Die Asus-Bootmanager-Software scheint beim CVF ja vermutlich nicht einsetzbar, den Schalter, welcher am Z verbaut ist, gibt es auch nicht. Bleiben also nur die Bios-Einstellungen?


----------

